# Genesis Meds test. enanthate



## eldopa69 (Dec 7, 2008)

acquired 2 10ml bottle o Genesis enanthate. i will be documenting my progress with this lab.

i had my first shot 4 days ago 1.5 ml. it is as smooth as butter, no p.i.p. at all. so far, so good!!

the bottles and box come with a hologram and scratch-off number sequence that can be verified to assure authenticity.

i will post up some photos later tonight when i bust it out to have another shot.

dave


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

Genesis from genesismeds...a few guys on here I notice are using now. I thought I was the only one!! Its good stuff.

Did you go on to the site and verify it's legit? As there are fakes around


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

tom jones said:


> Genesis from genesismeds...a few guys on here I notice are using now. I thought I was the only one!! Its good stuff.
> 
> Did you go on to the site and verify it's legit? As there are fakes around


Don't worry Tom he didn't buy it in Asda:lol:


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

P1sser...

Lmao


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

Khaos said:


> Don't worry Tom he didn't buy it in Asda:lol:


P**S OFF


----------



## eldopa69 (Dec 7, 2008)

Khaos said:


> Don't worry Tom he didn't buy it in Asda:lol:


whats this supposed to mean??


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm using Genesismeds Test E at the minute.

Made some good solid gains using this, and i'd certainly recommend it to anyone.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

pcuzz78 said:


> P1sser...
> 
> Lmao


?


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

eldopa69 said:


> whats this supposed to mean??


The guy was just winding me up about somethng on another thread.. :thumb:


----------



## kevinmorris (Sep 22, 2008)

eldopa69 said:


> acquired 2 10ml bottle o Genesis enanthate. i will be documenting my progress with this lab.
> 
> i had my first shot 4 days ago 1.5 ml. it is as smooth as butter, no p.i.p. at all. so far, so good!!
> 
> ...


Wheres the photos buddy? Ive used genesis. A while back now, good gear.


----------



## eldopa69 (Dec 7, 2008)

here they are


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have used there letro with good results


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes Ive used the Letro, but not for gyno, so I took half a tab EOD, pulled the water off me really good.


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

eldopa69 said:


> here they are


Thanks, noticed you've scratched off the panel to reveal the code. Did you go on to the site to verify? If you did, all OK?


----------



## bigkiwi (Oct 2, 2008)

Good gear and lab. Used their test comp 250 a while back. smooth as smooth going in no PIP


----------



## spitfire1436114614 (Mar 20, 2009)

very nice lab, used them for one year, serious results


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

I should have added that I also have their Letro.

I've contacted Genesismeds a few times about their products and find them to be very genuine and helpful.


----------



## eldopa69 (Dec 7, 2008)

9 days since 1st injection (2 total) with genesis test enanthate. feeling energetic and aggressive during training. so far, so good..

db


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

eldopa69 said:


> 9 days since 1st injection (2 total) with genesis test enanthate. feeling energetic and aggressive during training. so far, so good..
> 
> db


Nice one, keep us updated mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## eldopa69 (Dec 7, 2008)

would like to give an update on my progress with the test enanthate. started bout 8 week ago at 215lbs. now at 239lbs. have made tremendous strength gains in my legs. upper body strength gains are great. again, this lab has no P.I.P. at all. i am jabbing 2ml at once in glute once per 5 days..

i will run out next shot. just received my order yesterday. im gonna switch to genesis sus250. same amount same schedule. not looking forward to the prop. pain.. havent taken sus250 in about 15 years.

again, this lab has been very good to me. they included samples for me to review.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

eldopa69 said:


> would like to give an update on my progress with the test enanthate. started bout 8 week ago at 215lbs. now at 239lbs. have made tremendous strength gains in my legs. upper body strength gains are great. again, this lab has no P.I.P. at all. i am jabbing 2ml at once in glute once per 5 days..
> 
> i will run out next shot. just received my order yesterday. im gonna switch to genesis sus250. same amount same schedule. not looking forward to the prop. pain.. havent taken sus250 in about 15 years.
> 
> again, this lab has been very good to me. they included samples for me to review.


Good to hear its going well mate.

I've just ordered some deca ready to start my next cycle soon, some extra samples would be good!!


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

bigkiwi, was the test comp 250 good??


----------



## eldopa69 (Dec 7, 2008)

i just received it yesterday. ill be popping one off next week. ill keep the update updated


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

Dean00 said:


> bigkiwi, was the test comp 250 good??


Ive used the compound 250, it's identical to sustanon. Good quality oil and correctly dosed.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

tom jones said:


> Ive used the compound 250, it's identical to sustanon. Good quality oil and correctly dosed.


now i am not slating this lab but can you explain to us how you know it is correctly dosed?? have you had it tested or are you guessing?


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> now i am not slating this lab but can you explain to us how you know it is correctly dosed?? have you had it tested or are you guessing?


Well...Im a bit fussy so I contacted them asking for COAs, and fair play they sent them to me- (please see attached). It is for the old batch that I had, but since then Ive bought the newer lot and its as good.

On that note, I wonder would I get the same from Lixus, Pro-Chem, Black Widow, Fortis, Zenik, Axio.....??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

probably not mate and is nice to see although this is not an independant lab test....to be fair i and many others have said this about other labs......

1 - there is no independant lab stamp with date

2 - independant lab tests are given on headed paper from the lab......

again not slating the lab but getting a lab test from the company that has not got an independant stamp means nothing.....


----------



## eldopa69 (Dec 7, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> probably not mate and is nice to see although this is not an independant lab test....to be fair i and many others have said this about other labs......
> 
> 1 - there is no independant lab stamp with date
> 
> ...


would do wonders for labs rep. if independent lab tests were posted up, on this forum especially..

ive been on several steroid forums and this one is top notch. the others are full of ****ers and amateurs...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

eldopa69 said:


> would do wonders for labs rep. if independent lab tests were posted up, on this forum especially..
> 
> ive been on several steroid forums and this one is top notch. the others are full of ****ers and amateurs...


i am not saying this lab is crap i have used a few of their products and they are good their letro is very good but a lab test by the lab in question especially one that says you get more than whats on the label(which by the way is not good for a labs control standards) does not hold any weight.....if they are going to send lab tests out then pay the money to get the gear tested at a independent lab....


----------



## eldopa69 (Dec 7, 2008)

agree totally.. thats what im saying. if they had a lab tests posted that were reputable and not their own. it would do wonders for their reputation. i would love to see more of that. it would make me feel a lot more comfortable about what i was putting into my body..


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes on reflection it is a bit silly. I'll mail the company and see what they say....


----------



## Rhizo (Feb 27, 2010)

Genesismeds.com same as unigen-lifesciences.com?

or is the second site fake.

Unigen took over genesismeds i think, both the sites look identical.

My source told me he can get UNIGEN testone 250 and unigen test depot,you can verify if it is legit on both sites.

I will get on to my source and ask him what website is on the vials,if it has genesismeds.com i will be ok but if it has unigen-lifescience.com do i buy?

Thanks.

Just checked the email on both sites and there different the both sites look ok

But all the shhit lately over hygertropin iam not sure.I will email genesis meds as they are defo legit.


----------



## justcash (Jul 10, 2009)

the test comp is thin oil the depot test is like glue


----------



## HKTRT (Apr 16, 2010)

Check out the Press Release on GenesisRX.com and GenuineGenesis.com (the serial number verification site).

I think it says it all. That genesis-meds.com, genesismeds.sk, and genesismeds.eu are all fakes and proves it with WHOIS info showing those domains are taken years after GenesisRX.com

Then links to the registered pharmaceutical manufacturer Unigen Life Sciences at Unigen-Lifesciences.com

I think GenesisMeds.com must be a 3rd party distributor or something. The artwork is all the same but the site is still up.... but when I click on the serial number engine---- it's just a link back to GENUINEGENESIS.COM

Unigen has many Thailand FDA registered hormones verified easily with MIMS guide at any pharmacy or online by GOOGLING MIMS and then signup up (FREE). I signed up and searched.

http://www.mims.com/Page.aspx?menuid=cd&CTRY=TH&name=Unigen+Life+Sciences

I see Zuellig on there.. and that's a mother of a company.. billions per year USD in distribution.. Top 5 in asia.

At least your next infection can be from no alcohol and not washing your hands before injection as opposed you the neighbor's cat hair, unwashed vials, and store bought peanut oil..

Enjoy



Rhizo said:


> Genesismeds.com same as unigen-lifesciences.com?
> 
> or is the second site fake.
> 
> ...


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Genesismeds are gtg, had no problems with them or heard any bad reports from any genesismeds users


----------

